

3-year employment contract advice - jeff4e

I need your advice, a film&#x2F;tv production company wants me to sign a 3-year employment contract (full time sr software dev position). What terms do you suggest I negotiate?  What if I want to leave before three years?
======
damm
I would advise you to talk to a lawyer and go over the contract with him and
ask the questions you have to him.

Employment contracts should not be taken lightly and 3 years is a lot to ask
for; the Lawyer can help you make suggestions to amend/change so if you want
to leave it's not such a burden.

------
peteypao
That is ridiculous. Why even bother?

